# Gawith Hoggarth & Co. � Kendal Kentucky



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
This has been on my list of tobacco to try for long time, I finally got some and figured I would do a review on it. From Gawith Hoggarth & Co's website - _"Kendal Kentucky 100% pure Kentucky dark-fired leaf, with the characteristic Kentucky flavour. For the confirmed pipe smoker"_ This doesn't tell you much, TobaccoReviews.com describes this as _"Kendal Kentucky is a full bodied, full strength tobacco of 100% African grown (Malawi, Uganda and Tanzania) variation of the actual Kentucky seed. These tobaccos are fire-cured which gives them their distinctive aroma and flavor. This is a fairly strong, but exceptionally cool tobacco for the lovers of dark-fired Virginias" _which I think is a little more informative description. 











In The Tin/Pouch
I love the way this tobacco smells, it has an earthy smell, accompanied by that smell a house heated by a wood stove has. Kind of smoky, but not in the way Latakia is, it is more subtle and the pure kind of lingering smell left after the fire has gone out. The tobacco itself is a dark brown and black mix of shag cut tobacco. I really like the cut of this tobacco, long and thin strands twisting together. I received this tobacco in perfect smoking condition so no drying time was necessary, however, as a bulk tobacco you may receive it at different moisture levels. 

The Burn
I loaded this stuff into my pipe using the air pocket method, I think the cut is perfect for smoking that way. This tobacco lights easily, though it can be a bit unruly on the initial charring light as it expands and untwists doing gymnastics in the bowl. This leaf burns exceptionally well when packed correctly, I very rarely have found it necessary to relight, and when I do it is usually because of packing issues or smoking cadence. It burns a bit warmer that some blends, but it burns dry all the way to the bottom. I haven't run into any gurgle with this blend at all, and there is only the slightest hint of moisture at the bottom of the bowl when I am done. 

The Smoke
Oh man, this stuff is good, it is strong but good. When I draw the smoke into my mouth I get a nice zing, that for me is a sign of the strength of this tobacco. It reminds me a bit of a cigar, though my experience with them is very limited, it is a nice robust fiery flavor. I detect no Lakeland flavor in this tobacco, it may be there but if it is it is overpowered by the fire curing this tobacco goes through. As the bowl progresses the flavor gets even stronger and you can feel this one a bit in your stomach. The smoke is thick and rich, and should satisfy those of you looking for a strong tobacco. From what I can tell this tobacco will not bite, not even a little when abused, it seems to be a very forgiving tobacco. 

The Aroma
I can't make much of a statement on the room note of this one since I don't smoke in the house. I think the flavor of this one prevented me from really being able to smell the smoke, or maybe I was constantly smelling and when I tried to smell it I couldn't. The best I can say is that the aroma is that of a pure and earthy unsweetened tobacco. I wouldn't expect the aroma coming from this tobacco to be much of a crowd pleaser. 

The Packaging, and Price
This is a bulk tobacco sold by the ounce at many online retailers I purchased from mine from www.smokingpipes.com for $5.79 an ounce but it is also available at www.pipesandcigars.com for $4.73 an ounce. If you are lucky enough to have a local B&M that has a good pipe selection, you may also be able to buy it there. 

The Bottom Line
I love this tobacco and everything about it screams high quality. It burns easily, the cut is perfect, and it has a nice rich flavor. From the first smoke I knew that I would want to keep this one around. I wouldn't call this an everyday smoke but it is good to have around for when you want a little extra kick. I think those who are used to cigarettes and cigars would love this. I would recommend it to anyone looking for a nice, rich, strong smoke. 

My Other Reviews
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ds-stop-one-john-middleton-s-carter-hall.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-stop-two-john-middleton-s-prince-albert.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...gawith-hoggarth-co-bob-s-chocolate-flake.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8878-mcclelland-bulk-805-carolina-deluxe.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/295922-mcclelland-holiday-spirit.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/295654-dan-tobacco-blue-note.html


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Good review! Yes, this is one strong puppy. Coupled with the wiggly shag cut (or call it a crimp cut?) - its a unique animal. It is strong to the point of (almost) being harsh on the mouth/throat/nose. I've tried cutting it with McCl.5100 but it was still strong as an ox. I'm almost out, I'm not sure if I'll order more - its good but there are more "managable" burleys that don't scare me as much.

As a side note, I really enjoy this one rolled up in paper, its a great "rollie" filler (perfect crimp cut). Enjoyable 5-minute smokes without any drama when I can't sit with a pipe for an hour. And no, I don't inhale those things either.

I would like to try cutting it with the Kendal Gold (the VA version), that would make for an interesting blend, but I don't have any to experiment with :dunno:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*



RJpuffs said:


> It is strong to the point of (almost) being harsh on the mouth/throat/*nose*.


Haha yeah, I shot some of this out of my nose and WOW it almost made my eyes water...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Great review...as always brother! This seems to be one that I need to add to my list.

The only problem I am having is that my "wish list" pretty much contains everything that has been produced...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*



quo155 said:


> The only problem I am having is that my "wish list" pretty much contains everything that has been produced...


I know what you mean, blends get added to my wish list faster than I can smoke them... Plus I am circling back around to try some old ones that I didn't care for the first time around. Kind of a "give 'em a second chance because tastes change"...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*



RJpuffs said:


> Good review! Yes, this is one strong puppy. Coupled with the wiggly shag cut *(or call it a crimp cut?)*


I don't know, I always thought crimp cut resulted in a shorter piece of tobacco. I set out to figure this one out and for what it is worth, I did a Google image search for "crimp cut tobacco" and all I got was pictures of Prince Albert (seriously, check it out). This cut is not the same as PA, so judging from that and my previous thinking, I would say this is not a crimp cut... but it is Google, so who knows...

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Just ordered samples this and some other GH&Co recently. Haven't tried the Happy Bogie yet, but the Kendal Kentucky has been my favorite so far. This stuff IS good! I'm resting some too right now for some experimentation.

Great reviews like this one certainly helped me to pick this blend out of my long wish list, and I'm very glad I did. Well done sir!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Strong review. Much appreciated. 
I bought a few ounces of Kendal Kentucky last winter, smoked it all, then got lost in other G&H offerings and forgot to re-order this full-strength, fine-cut blend. But I'm a big fan.
Have a plan to mix Kendal Kentucky with Syrian Latakia and maybe a little Cavendish, just to see how the Kentucky flavors meld with something milder.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Great review. This isn't one of my favorites from them, but I love GH&Co blends a LOT.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*



CaptainEnormous said:


> Have a plan to mix Kendal Kentucky with Syrian Latakia and maybe a little Cavendish, just to see how the Kentucky flavors meld with something milder.


I would think that some Latakia would go nicely with this, and the Cavendish would tone it down just a bit... Sounds interesting, I wonder if it would have separation issues though with the radically different cuts... Either way, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Fun review, Nick. This was my first purchase (4 oz. of this stuff is a good-sized bag) after having received some from RJpuffs in a newbie trade. Coming right from cigars this one seemed to suit me best, and I send it out to other cigar smokers just getting into pipes.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*



ProbateGeek said:


> Fun review, Nick. This was my first purchase (*4 oz. of this stuff is a good-sized bag*) after having received some from RJpuffs in a newbie trade. *Coming right from cigars this one seemed to suit me best*, and I send it out to other cigar smokers just getting into pipes.


Yeah, that shag cut takes up a lot of space.

That's what I figured, it has a strong no nonsense flavor, and based on my (admittedly limited) experience with cigars it is similar.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

"This is a fairly strong, but exceptionally cool tobacco for the lovers of dark-fired Virginias."

I always thought Kentucky was burley. :dunno:

Whatever, great review redux Nick! The next time TAD hits, I think I have to have a little of this. ipe:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*



freestoke said:


> "This is a fairly strong, but exceptionally cool tobacco for the lovers of dark-fired Virginias."
> 
> I always thought Kentucky was burley. :dunno:
> 
> Whatever, great review redux Nick! The next time TAD hits, I think I have to have a little of this. ipe:


Thanks.

Yeah, I thought so as well... Maybe I should stop looking at tobaccoreviews.com for descriptions, I just wanted some kind of decent descriptive write up of it, I don't know where they got it...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky*

Great review, Nick!



quo155 said:


> Great review...as always brother! This seems to be one that I need to add to my list.
> 
> The only problem I am having is that my "wish list" pretty much contains everything that has been produced...


LOL, same here! Sounds great, like something I need to put on my wish list. I'm even worse, though - I've got 3 or 4 tins at home that I bought as "must try's" that I haven't even gotten around to trying yet! Not to mention my wish list that contains every other baccy ever produced LOL!


----------

